# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  وظائــــــف وفرص عمل - بوست متجدد

## Ehab M. Ali

*بوست الوظائف وفرص العمــــــــــل
نقدم هذا البوست كخدمة لأعضاء وزوار المنبر
ونتمني أن يوفق الله الجميع ويرزقنا الحلال الطيب
قبل فترة طويلة كانت هذه الخدمة متوفرة من خلال المنبر
وسنعاود تقديمها مرة أخري إن شاء الله


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 













وظائف شاغرة للخريجين بـ (معتمديه اللاجئين ، المكتبة الوطنية ، ديوان المراجع القومى)
وظائف شاغرة بمعتمديه اللاجئين 

تعلن مفوضية ألاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية عن فتح باب التقديم لوظائف شاغرة بمعتمديه اللاجئين وفقا للتخصصات الاتية :1 - الاقتصاد
2 - إدارة أعمال3 - علوم حاسوب
4 - قانون5 - تقنية معلومات
6 - علاقات عامه وإعلام7 - إدارة منظمات


 الشروط المطلوبه
1 - الحصول علي مؤهل البكالوريوس جيد كحد أدنى وان تكون الشهادة موثقه من التعليم العالي.2 - ألا يتعدي العمر 35 سنه
3 - إجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة4 - إجادة التعامل مع الحاسوب
5 - الاستعداد للعمل في معسكرات اللاجئين بولايات السودان المختلفة

 - بداية التقديم : الاثنين 24-6-2013م
  - نهاية التقديم : الأربعاء 3-7-2013م
 - مكان التقديم : مقر مفوضية الاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية بالرياض شارع المشتل . - سوف يعلن عن موعد انعقاد المعاينات لاحقا عبر لوحة الإعلانات وموقع المفوضية على الانترنت .
 - يرجى إبراز أصل المستندات عند التقديم والمعاينات وان تكون الشهادة العلمية موثقة من التعليم العالي .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وظائف شاغرة بالمكتبة الوطنيةتعلن مفوضية الاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية عن فتح باب التقديم لوظائف شاغرة بالمكتبة الوطنية وفقا للاتي:1 - سكرتارية (شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير جيد جدا أو الدرجة الثانية القسم الأول كحد ادني)2 - علاقات عامه (شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير جيد كحد ادني)3 - هندسه كهرباء (دبلوم بتقدير جيد كحد ادني)4 - شبكات (شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير جيد كحد أدنى)5 - هندسه حاسوب (شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير جيد كحد أدنى)6 - إدارة عامه (شهادة الباكالريوس بتقدير جيد جدا اكحد أدنى)
7 - فلسفه (شهادة البكالوريوس مرتبة الشرف الثالثة كحد أدنى)8 - لغة عربيه آداب (شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير جيد أدنى)9 - مكتبات (شهادة البكالوريوس جيد جدا كحد ادنىى)

متطلبات أخري:
 1 -  ألا يتعدي العمر30 سنه
2 - إجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة
 3 -  إجادة التعامل مع ألحا سوب
4 -  يفضل من لديه دراسات عليا أو دورات تدريبية  في مجال الوظيفة والتخصص المطلوب .

 - بداية التقديم : الاثنين 24-6-2013م
  - نهاية التقديم : الأربعاء 3-7-2013م
 - مكان التقديم : مقر مفوضية الاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية بالرياض شارع المشتل . - سوف يعلن عن موعد انعقاد المعاينات لاحقا عبر لوحة الإعلانات وموقع المفوضية على الانترنت .
- يرجى إبراز أصل المسندات عند التقديم والمعاينات وان تكون الشهادة العلمية موثقة من التعليم العالي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وظائف ديوان المراجع القومى 

إلحاقا للإعلان الصادر بتاريخ 28-4-2013 تعلن مفوضية الاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية عن تمديد التقديم لوظائف ديوان المراجعة القومي لحملة مؤهل البكالوريوس وفقا للاتي:
1 - محاسبه
2 - إحصاء
3 - علوم حاسوب
4 - سكرتارية
5 - تقنية معلومات
6 - لغة انجليزية (إجادة الترجمة)
7 - علاقات عامه (إجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة)


الشروط المطلوبة

 - بداية التقديم:يوم الاثنين 24-6-2013م
 - نهاية التقديم:يوم الخميس 11-7-2013م
 - مكان التقديم:مقر مفوضية الاختيار للخدمة المدنية القومية بالرياض شارع المشتل.
يرجي إبراز أصل المستندات عند التقديم والمعاينات.


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
المصدر:مجموعةوظائف السودانالبريدية




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور ايهاب للمجهود تسلم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة على المعلومات الرائعة

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

تسلم يا هندسة .... 

و في ميزان حسناتك ...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شكراً يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم حبيبنا هوبا ...
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* وظائف مساعدي تدريس

 جامعة الخرطوم
 
 تعلن أمانة الشؤون العلمية جامعة الخرطوم عن حاجتها لوظائف مساعدي تدريس وفق الآتي:







1- كلية الهندسة:

1 - الهندسة الزراعية (عدد 1)
2 - الهندسة الكيميائة (عدد 1) 
3 - الهندسة المدنية (عدد 2) تخصص هندسة طرق وهندسة اشاءات.
4 - الهندسة الميكانيكية (عدد 2) هندسة الاتمتة والميكروترونك وهندسة التصميم والتصنيع.
5 - الهندسة الكهربائية (عدد 2) تخصص قدرة وتخصص هندسة الالكترونيات.
6 - هندسة التعدين (عدد 1)
7 - هندسة البترول (عدد 1)
8 - هندسة المساحة (عدد 1)


2- كلية الغابات:
قسم منتجات وصناعة الغابات (عدد 1)
وقاية وصيانة الغابات (عدد 1)


3- كلية الصحة العامة وصحة البيئة:
صحه و سلامة غذاء (عدد 2)



التقديم لهذه الوظائف إلكترونياً عبر الموقع 
assjobs.uofk.edu


الاستفسارات بالاتصال على الهاتف 155661070


يبدأ التقديم يوم 24-6-2013م حتى 8-7-2013م 
 
* وظائف الســـــــــودان

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مركز استدامة للتدريب  




يعلن مركز استدامة للتدريب في الطاقة والتعدين عن حاجته لملئ وظيفة "مساعد اداري Administrative Assistant"

الشروط المطلوبه
 1 - الحصول علي شهادة بكالريوس من جامعة معترف بها

2 - ألا يتعدي العمر 28 سنه
3 - إجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة
 4 - إجادة التعامل مع الحاسوب
5 - اجادة التعامل مع العملاء والموظفين

6- امتلاك مهارات القيادة

 7- معرفة جيدة بعلوم الادارة وفن التخاطب


 للتقديم:
يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية والشهادة الجامعية في الايميل الاتي
[email protected]


فى فترة اقصاها 5-7-2013م 


* وظائف الســـــــــودان

*

----------

